# 2010 TCM location



## projes (Sep 23, 2015)

New to the forum and unfortunately a plethora of problems have brought me here. Let's start with the most recent one which is a 'parking brake error' while driving. My DSG CC then goes into neutral and I have to shut it off and re-start. Started intermittently but today was about every 20km's until I shut it down completely. Scan at the shop said 'no connection to TCM' or something like that. Pretty nasty feeling down 120km down the highway and the car spools up in neutral...no fun. 

I'd like to know where I can find the TCM so I can possibly swap it out for a used one and see if that helps. Any help is appreciated. Thx.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

If you have the DSG transmission, the TCM is inside the transmission, and is actually called the "Mechatronics" unit.
If you have the conventional automatic transmission, I think the TCM is a separate module, mounted behind the dashboard somewhere.

Flakey parking brake switches can sometimes cause "Parking Brake" errors/DTCs. Early switches had problems, try replacing it with a the latest revision switch. I think about $45.


----------



## L-I-V-I-N (Jan 26, 2009)

My car did this once and for no apparent reason.

Here's my story:

I was sitting in a parking lot, turned the car on, before i pulled away the parking brake error came on, blinking gear indicator, no shifting possible. I turned the car off/on and the error went away. About 15 miles later, it came back on while driving. I threw a hard code, p0101 " Lost communication with the TCM." Car would not accelerate. pulled over, turned car off/on again. Error went away. I replaced the parking brake switch in the dash the next day. The part number was the same on the old and the new. About two weeks after I replaced the parking brake switch, it happened again, but this time i didn't throw the TCM code. Weird. Hasn't happened again for over a month now. I don't get it. 

Someone at VW said that as a safety precaution to the trans, that when the parking brake errors comes on while driving it send the trans into "limp mode", so no damage occurs. I just don't know why it would only throw the TCM code the first time and not the second time. 

During this debacle, the transmission has been fine. It works the same as it always had. Other than that one hard code, nothing involving the transmission has happened since. The whole thing made me really not trust the car. Other than replacing the actual parking brake in the rear, i don't know what else to do, cause i'm sure as hell not replacing the TCM. 

Let us know what you figure out, if anything.


----------



## projes (Sep 23, 2015)

Mine is the DSG and it's doing exactly what yours is. The parking brake seems to work fine, but changing the switch is worth a shot. I'll get rid of this car before I go into the mechatronics unit. Thanks for the help...I'll report back.


----------



## L-I-V-I-N (Jan 26, 2009)

Any update with this?

My EPB is messing up again. It will engage and disengage. Just randomly throws the code and i have to keep turning the car off and on and stop it. 

Anyone have ideas for solutions? I've replaced the switch and done the disconnect the battery reset move.


----------

